# Free pattern offer-good thru Jan 1



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Follow the directions in the link for a choice of a free pattern

Please note this expires Jan 1, 2013

http://us2.campaign -archive1. com/?u=ac55a87e0 c49ad678b42da26a &id=06f9d3b1f1& e=2142fa682a


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

nor could I


----------



## luckypenny720 (Sep 27, 2012)

me either


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

nope thought it was firefox but no sorry


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

There is a space in the link - all you have to do is copy it, then paste it into a notepad or word document, take out the spaces, then copy and paste it again into your browser address bar.

Or, right here:
http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=2142fa682a


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Great give a way! I got the "gramps" sweater yesterday.


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

Laneyb said:


> Follow the directions in the link for a choice of a free pattern
> 
> Please note this expires Jan 1, 2013
> 
> http://us2.campaign -archive1. com/?u=ac55a87e0 c49ad678b42da26a &id=06f9d3b1f1& e=2142fa682a


It wouldn't work for me.


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

This worked great! I got xo leg warmer pattern for baby. Should go quick. And I saw so many more I liked I got the Pacific ebook too. But at least it's not taking up space on my shelf. I need that for yarn. Lol. Thanks so much for the link. I have some I love this yarn and some Bernat in different weights that I bought on sale before Christmas that I knew would come in handy in grey Jan and Feb.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It worked for me. Thank you so much. I got the Sunflower shawl pattern. I have the perfect yarn for it. May the New Year bring you the best of everything.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

doesn't work for me either, Pity.


----------



## ggmakat16 (Dec 12, 2012)

I used the second link


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link!! I got the Snowflake sweater pattern. It has sizes to fit all the "girls" in my family from 4 year olds to Mom's
Thank you!! Happy Knitting and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't see how to get the free sunflower shawl.

HELP! Please ...


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> There is a space in the link - all you have to do is copy it, then paste it into a notepad or word document, take out the spaces, then copy and paste it again into your browser address bar.
> 
> Or, right here:
> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=2142fa682a


Thank you. Got the polka dot afghan.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you...got the rainbow baby sweater


----------



## Tgene (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks people I got the "antler" cardigan pattern, awesome. Love it.


----------



## haggislady (Feb 21, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> I don't see how to get the free sunflower shawl.
> 
> HELP! Please ...


You need to enter the password "SHARETHELOVE" where it says coupon at the checkout page.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thankyou I got the antler sweater pattern. It is in my list of things to make next year


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the link-got the antler sweater pattern


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. I got the link to work but even when able to get the code box to work, the "apply" button would not work, anyone else have this problem? 
pzoe


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you, I got the snowflake pattern too. It is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I too ordered the "Gramps" sweater...
but ended up paying $6.00 for it...
there was no place to enter the SHARETHELOVE coupon/word to get it for free.

I tried again and was able to get the Northshore sweater for free.
Oh well...
thanks for sharing the site... cute patterns!


----------



## sam442 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you for the link, LaneyB. I got the Sitka hat and mittens pattern. Learning how to knit mittens is my goal for 2013.


----------



## quiltu (Aug 21, 2012)

That was a nice Christmas surprise!


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

to get your "free pattern" download...proceed thru the site as if to buy the pattern. 

At check out enter SHARETHELOVE as your coupon code. 

Voila.. your shopping cart is free. For those on Ravelry the pattern goes right to your library.
(sign up for the Tin Can Knits newsletter)


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

Got my free pattern and another. Beautiful! 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Tcommeau (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you! I got the Tall Dark and Handsome set. Great patterns for the men in my family.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank You so Much... I just got the RoseBud Wrap... Thanks again...


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank You, it worked for me. 

Great Day, Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Are we allowed to share our patterns with each other or is that a copy rite violation? Anyway,, I also got the rosebud shawl pattern. Thanks again for sharing the link!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you!!!! The second link worked for me and I got the Mukluks! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! I ordered and received the antler sweater pattern. Yay!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you. I got the Pop Blanket pattern. What a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. I got the photosynthesis shawl/scarf!


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

I got the Gramps sweater, but had to pay for it through Pay Pal


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the Christmas Gift I got the Antler pattern sweater too. My gd birthday is soon and I can't wait to get started. Off to Mary Maxim. Thanks again


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

The second link worked fine for me. Thank you for the christmas pressy I got the antler sweater


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Never did get to the place where it said to put in SHARETHELOVE and get it free, so I cancelled. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you! I got "Gramps" too.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Never did get to the place where it said to put in SHARETHELOVE and get it free, so I cancelled. Thanks, anyway.


On the first (I think) page of the checkout process, there's a box that says something like "use coupon code" and you click that and then type in SHARETHELOVE. I almost gave up too but went back through the process and found it.


----------



## Strickmaschen (Oct 11, 2012)

I got the link, chose the pattern and was charged the full price by PayPal. There was no place to use the sharethelove code and no way to cancel 
It's a beautiful site with beautiful patterns. I would love to get my freebie but am not too upset if I have to swallow the purchase price.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Got it, Now have the Mukluks pattern for whole family. Will be great for next Xmas. Thanks to all for the link info.Happy New year all.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Got the snowflake pattern, thank you for posting

Norma


----------



## Maddy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you so much! I downloaded the Gramps baby sweater, it is so adorable!

Thanks again,
Maddy


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

You click buy it now and to the right of the price it says apply coupon code click on it and put SHARETHELOVE. and the price comes up FREE....hope this helps


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Laneyb said:


> Follow the directions in the link for a choice of a free pattern
> 
> Please note this expires Jan 1, 2013
> 
> http://us2.campaign -archive1. com/?u=ac55a87e0 c49ad678b42da26a &id=06f9d3b1f1& e=2142fa682a


some how unable to get free pattern wanted gramps sweater and legg warmers


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you! I got the Low Tide pattern. I live in a hot sweater state so this is perfect!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I managed to get the Sunflower Shawl. Lovely pattern, thank you for the link.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

You do have to go to the checkout and add the code to get it free. Code was sharethelove.


----------



## tinka52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks so much. I LOVE free.....I got the false creek button scarf. My daughters love cowls


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Worked for me too. Got the antler sweater. Thank you!


----------



## strawhat29 (Apr 24, 2011)

didn't work for me either. I got a lot of web sites nothing for a free pattern............


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> There is a space in the link - all you have to do is copy it, then paste it into a notepad or word document, take out the spaces, then copy and paste it again into your browser address bar.
> 
> Or, right here:
> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=2142fa682a


This link worked for me. I got my free pattern! I got the "Sunflower" pattern. Thanx LaneyB and Thanx RoxyCatlady


----------



## Lodestarwovens (Jan 2, 2012)

I picked the mittens. Just love colorwork! Thank you!


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Thankyou for the pattern site. Went to Ravelry and ordered through them. I could not find the coupon offer on their site. Ordered the North Shore sweater, and am looking forward to ordering more patterns in the future. They have some great patterns with multi-sizing for the whole family. Thanks again


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting the corrected link! I downloaded the Low Tide sweater/vest, great design and comes in sizes from baby to women's plus size.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Laneyb-I got the Low Tide vest. Great designs. Thanks for sharing! Denise


----------



## weezacat (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks! I love the Sunflower Shawl and am looking forward to starting it. Thanks too for sharing the offer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you. found a couple patts with stitchery that i liked as in her shawls. several free patterns, too.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> There is a space in the link - all you have to do is copy it, then paste it into a notepad or word document, take out the spaces, then copy and paste it again into your browser address bar.
> 
> Or, right here:
> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=2142fa682a


Got it - thanks!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mrssonsew said:


> Laneyb said:
> 
> 
> > Follow the directions in the link for a choice of a free pattern
> ...


Follow RoxyCatlady's link, the offer is only good for one pattern


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mrssonsew said:


> Laneyb said:
> 
> 
> > Follow the directions in the link for a choice of a free pattern
> ...


Follow RoxyCatlady's link, the offer is only good for one pattern


----------



## strawhat29 (Apr 24, 2011)

I did get it thank you


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks I got the i-heart-rainbow sweater


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. Got the Sunflower Shawl. A project for the New Year. Wishing everyone a happy, healthy New Year.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you! I got the Simple Yet Effective cowl.


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks. I got the Sitka Spruce hat and mittens patterns.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

TYSVVM !!!! what a great offer for us all....got the snowflake sweater one...can't wait to start!!
THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Never did get to the place where it said to put in SHARETHELOVE and get it free, so I cancelled. Thanks, anyway.


That's what happened to me too. I used paypal and there was no place to enter the code, just a link to pay. Anyone else have that experience?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for this gift. Look forward to knitting the Antler cardigan in the future.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> There is a space in the link - all you have to do is copy it, then paste it into a notepad or word document, take out the spaces, then copy and paste it again into your browser address bar.
> 
> Or, right here:
> http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=2142fa682a


Wooohoooo! I ordered the sock pattern TORRENT to use my sock yarn that I rec'd for Chanukah from my children. Nice website! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

I also got to the end of the purchase and there was no where to put in a code.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for this link. I got the False Creek Cowl pattern free. Naturally I signed up to get their emails. Some cute designs.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

kraftygayle said:


> I also got to the end of the purchase and there was no where to put in a code.


There is a blurb to the left of the money box that asks if you want to use a coupon code. Click on that, enter the code in lower case letters & it will work.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Judyh said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > Never did get to the place where it said to put in SHARETHELOVE and get it free, so I cancelled. Thanks, anyway.
> ...


sharethelove has to be in lower case letters. Don't need to use any payment info. Click on the question...want to use a coupon?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you! I got the Sunflower Shawl pattern.


----------



## 22april (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks! I got the antlers cardigan to make for my granddaughter.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Where it says coupon code just put in SHARETHELOVE. When you click on complete sale it comes up with no charge. You don't have to use any kind of payment - it's free.


----------



## frontier4 (May 21, 2012)

The "do you want to use a coupon code?" is to the left BEFORE you get to PayPal page. I had to go back and find that, too. Thanks so much for sharing Laneyb and for fixing the link RoxyCat. :thumbup:


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

I was just notified by pay pal, even though I cancelled, that I chose to "Pay later". No I cancelled. Now what?


----------



## beachgramma (Aug 5, 2012)

Couldn't pull up the site.


----------



## kraftygayle (Feb 2, 2011)

THANK YOU. I did go back and put the code in. Now let's see if I get charged.
Thank you again.


----------



## Elaine100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## pamlico (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you. I got the man's hat.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link here. I chose Sitka Spruce hat and mittens!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, but can't get the link to work...not a recognizable link apparently! Happy New Year!


----------



## Jeanniebug (Dec 25, 2012)

Awesome! I got Lowtide! Thank you for sharing the love!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

thanks..I got the rosebud shawl..


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for the original post, the correction and all of your kindness. I think I will wind up making friends on here!

I chose the Urban Hiker. I love the fact that you can size it from infant to 4x. I am thinking of matching sweaters for the entire family. I will have to go back to their site and explore when i have a little money to spend.... though I need to buy yarn now!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Beachgramma-Go to the first page of the posts. Go down the page until you see Roxycatlady's reply. The complete link is there. Denise


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, the 2nd link worked for me I got the Antler Cardigan.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the love. I got the Snowflake sweater pattern. Such a lovely collection it was hard to choose.

Ellie


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks heaps, I got the Antler Sweater/Cardigan (NO SEAMS) and the pattern gives sizes for child AND adult..LOVE IT.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everso LaneyB for this, I've got the snowflake pattern and had to stop myself from buying a half the collection! Great patterns and so nice to have such a wide variety of sizes in one pattern


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everso LaneyB for this, I've got the snowflake pattern and had to stop myself from buying a half the collection! Great patterns and so nice to have such a wide variety of sizes in one pattern


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Whoops pressed send twice! lol


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

many thanks, like a Christmas gift! I got the Pop Blanket.


----------



## MLC (Dec 14, 2012)

Got the Antler Cardi for granddaughter..Downloaded to my Ravelry library..no problems..Thanks for sharing the information!!


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you so much! I got the Urban Hiker. I look forward to making it some day!


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

Me neither......


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks I got the pop afghan.


----------



## Jar2Jam (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for link. I received my FREE Gothic Lace Scarf pattern and can hardly wait to start. Have sent all my knitting friends the link to Tin Can Knits.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks I got the pattern for antler mittens!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the URL, and to LaneyB. Just downloaded Antlers pattern, nice gift pattern.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I selected the Sunflower Shawl, I want to try some lace knitting this year. Thought this pattern would be perfect.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I got the Northshore sweater pattern. It is a Fair Isle sweater. I have a couple of questions. 1. What is the difficulty level of this pattern? and 2. the finishing directions say "Graft underarm sts, sew up the
small holes either end, and weave in all ends." What does "graft the underarm stitches" mean and how do you do it?
3. It speaks of "short rows" in places. I have heard of these but never done them, and cannot use videos to learn as Santa didn't bring me speakers for my computer so I have no sound. Are "short rows" hard to do? can someone explain them to me?


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> I too ordered the "Gramps" sweater...
> but ended up paying $6.00 for it...
> there was no place to enter the SHARETHELOVE coupon/word to get it for free.
> 
> ...


I wrote to the tincan folks. This is what they said: "Thanks for your interest in our patterns! The 'coupon code' button is beside the 'checkout button'. Please let me know if you are still having trouble."

I'll try again.

pzoe


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you! I got the dogwood.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Another Note: When you type in the coupon code, it is written like this: SHARETHELOVE.

pzoe


----------



## Ritz cracker (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I got the tiny socks for the tree.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you. I got the snowflake sweater too. Also shared with my knitting friends. So kind of you to share with us!


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up. I got the Hunter's hat that I will use to make baby and child size hats for next year's Santa Claus girls charity.


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. Got me a hat pattern!


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I got the cable baby booties. My cousin is expecting and I think she will love them.


----------



## KiwiLynda (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting the site
Just downloaded the "POP Blanket"

Lynda


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

When I went onto the website and clicked to order a pattern then I put Share The Love as the code it says it is not a valid code, rip off!!!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Marly said:


> When I went onto the website and clicked to order a pattern then I put Share The Love as the code it says it is not a valid code, rip off!!!


The code is 'sharethelove', not 'share the love'.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Marly, Please try again. I was able to successfully download a lovely sweater pattern called "Antler". Site is quite generous as this pattern is sized for both children and adults. Coupon code needs to be entered as one long word.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks, saw that it was just one word on another site, downloaded my free pattern.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I picked out the Antler cardighan. Very pretty :-D


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

It didn't work for me.
WVBetty



Laneyb said:


> Follow the directions in the link for a choice of a free pattern
> 
> Please note this expires Jan 1, 2013
> 
> http://us2.campaign -archive1. com/?u=ac55a87e0 c49ad678b42da26a &id=06f9d3b1f1& e=2142fa682a


----------



## kwgold (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation! Very nice patterns! And "free" is not bad, too!


----------



## Cornelia Tegart (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks! I got the marshmallow handwarmers


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Nor me


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

This wouldn't work for me. Wanted the "waffle".


----------



## marlenejones (Sep 5, 2012)

Could not access this address.
Would have liked to see the pattern(s)


----------



## rushes03 (Aug 18, 2011)

on the left of the screen you sign up they will send you conformation ,click that on .it was to be done by the 24th ,but I just gave it a try and it was accepted, and I chose my pattern
a box came up with price all the other goodies, also a space for code" sharethelove". it gives a price but total free and take you to raverly.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Marly said:


> When I went onto the website and clicked to order a pattern then I put Share The Love as the code it says it is not a valid code, rip off!!!


You missed my earlier post, you type in SHARETHELOVE. It's not a ripoff.

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

rushes03 said:


> on the left of the screen you sign up they will send you conformation ,click that on .it was to be done by the 24th ,but I just gave it a try and it was accepted, and I chose my pattern
> a box came up with price all the other goodies, also a space for code" sharethelove". it gives a price but total free and take you to raverly.


No,code is good till 1.1.13.
pzoe


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I got the marshmallow handwarmers. Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

THANKS. I got the lovely Low-tide cardigan. Great pattern choices!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks so much. I got the sunflower shawl and have already printed it.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link. I got the Pop Blanket and can't wait to get started.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you - I'm really happy with the snowflake sweater.


----------



## Mary Moppet (Sep 20, 2011)

thank you, got the sunflower pattern!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## miss cape cod (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks a bunch. Got the Antler sweater pattern. Good deal!


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

This time it worked. A few days ago when I tryed even when I tried in "SHARETHELOVE" it would not work at that time.So just retried and it worked perfectly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the free gift! I got the Rosebud shawl pattern


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity in sharing this offer, and for the designer's generosity in making it. I "shared the love" with several of my knitting friends, who are also appreciative. I downloaded the adorable Snowflake Sweater and can't wait to dig into my stash and get started.


----------



## Reynoldsmom (Jul 25, 2011)

google could not find this web site.


----------



## grannyjill (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you for sharing the link,must be a busy site as it took me lots of attempts but got there in the end,i got "gramps " and antlers.Looking forward to doing these projects.


----------



## grannyjill (Nov 18, 2012)

go back to the first page and try the 2nd link,keep trying as the offer runs out tomorrow


----------



## Celticv (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you. I had to go for the rosebud shawl.


----------



## tobi-kat-12 (Nov 19, 2012)

I got the polka dog afghan also........
What a nice gift.............


----------



## AdelineG63 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

